# Easy Instruction To Convert Steroid Powders Into Injectables



## LANDMARKCHEM_J (May 17, 2017)

Hey bro! today I'm gonna go through a very easy conversion of injectable steroids.This conversion is meant for the long ester anabolic steroids such as deca durabolin, testosterone enanthate, trenbolone enanthate etc.  Please keep your area as sterile as possible, The more sterile you are when converting steroids, the less chance you have for a bacteria related access. :action-smiley-033:

Step 1

Weigh out 10 grams of steroid powders This will create 40ml at 250mg/ml of powders such as deca, tren enanthate, test enanthate.Below you find places to buy most items need in this conversion.

Step 2

Add Solvents and oil to the Beaker 24.50 ml of oil (preferred is grape seed oil)
0.80ml BA = benzyl alcohol         
7.20ml BB = benzyl benzoate

Step 3

Add Your steroid powder to the Beaker containing oil and solvents

Step 4

Stir steroid powder into solution

Step 5
Using a pan slightly filled with water. Warm the solution until everything becomes clear

Step 6
A view from the bottom of the beaker showing clear steroid solution

Step 7

Attach 22guage needle to the whatman syringe filter

Step 8
Swab the top of the vial with alcohol wipes to sterilize it 


Step 9
Insert the 20 guage syringe filtered needle into the septum of the vial (the rubber piece)

Step 10
Insert the second needle tip into the septum to vent the pressure that will build from injecting the solution into the vial

Step 11
Draw up the warmed solution. Having it warmed will speed up the process and make it easier to filter

Step 12
Attach the barrel of the syring to the whatman syringe filter. push the solution through the whatman syringe filter into the sterile vial. Use constant pressure. It will only trickle. Be sure not to apply immense pressure as that will split the syringe filter and you will have a mess everywhere.

Step 13 
Detach the syringe barrel from the whatman syringe filter and draw up another 10 ml of your steroid solution. Reattach to the syring filter and filter it into the new sterile vial. .If using 10 ml vials, just repeat steps 9 thru 12 filtering 10 ml of the solution in each of the vials

Final product your choice as to which size vial you use. You will end up with either One 40 ml vial or Two 20 ml vials or Four 10ml vials at 250 mg/ml  Places to get some of the items needed for this conversion Jennings Scale HP-100X Gram Precision Digital Pocket Scale 100 g x 0.01 g with 100 Gram Calibration Weight400ml beaker60ml syringeCurity Medium 2 Ply Alcohol Prep PadsWhatman Syringe FilterSterile Clear Vials 10ml (Metallic Gold )20 ml Clear Sealed Sterile Glass Vial50 ml Clear Sealed Sterile Glass Vial3cc Syringe with 25-Guage x 1 1/2"SINGLE Regular Luer Tip Syringe (3 mL) with Needle (20 guage x 1-1/2")Glass Stir Rod 12" - 1 EAGrape Seed Oil - 8 oz. - Liquid.


----------



## Alexbigwarrior (May 17, 2017)

If you want to filter into an opened vial then cap it yourself what's the best way to keep things sterile?


----------



## Starlord (Jan 30, 2019)

That was perfect!


----------



## Kingjmack (Jan 30, 2019)

That sounds so easy, it makes me want to home brew!


----------



## jsaild (Mar 1, 2019)

Everyone pay careful attention to the constant pressure while filtering and not pressing too hard on the syringe, lol!  Learned that when making Tren!


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Mar 6, 2019)

Alexbigwarrior said:


> If you want to filter into an opened vial then cap it yourself what's the best way to keep things sterile?



Just work in a clean environment, and you will be good.


----------

